# The [CF]Clan is back! CoD4 players!



## Calibretto

*Call of Duty 4 [CF]Clan*

Scheduled games will be every *Thursday at 5:00PM EST (10:00PM GMT)*. The date and time are flexible and is still being worked out. Aside from scheduled games, feel free to start a fun little game anytime if others are online.

Server: ComputerForum
IP: 8.12.17.55:28940
No password

Also, having Xfire would greatly help. You can join the [CF]Clan Xfire group. Just go to http://www.xfire.com/clans/cfclanuk/


----------



## Kornowski

Ah man, I work most Fridays. I'm sure we can work something out though.


----------



## massahwahl

I'm at work at that time too  stupid time zones


----------



## Calibretto

Don't worry guys. The time is flexible. I just put that up as a starting point. I know it will be hard to find a time that we're all free. That's why I also put that we can have an unscheduled fun little game whenever.


----------



## Bartmasta

I'd like to join but I live in Europe and my internet connection is pretty shite so I'd get high ping. 

I hate high ping.


----------



## Calibretto

Bartmasta said:


> I'd like to join but I live in Europe and my internet connection is pretty shite so I'd get high ping.
> 
> I hate high ping.



As long as your ping is below 160-170ish, than you should be fine.


----------



## russb

I would like to join,is there any money to pay as i would like to know up front before i join,thanks.


----------



## Calibretto

russb said:


> I would like to join,is there any money to pay as i would like to know up front before i join,thanks.



Haha, you don't have to pay anything, but donations are gladly accepted for future purchase of our own CF server.


----------



## Kornowski

russb said:


> I would like to join,is there any money to pay as i would like to know up front before i join,thanks.



Nah, it doesn't cost anything, dude! It's just a bit of fun!


----------



## russb

I looked on xfire cant find the clan your help is needed.


----------



## Danda

Ill join! I have to have [CF] Danda When I go play on the server correct?


----------



## Calibretto

russb said:


> I looked on xfire cant find the clan your help is needed.


There's a link in my first post....



Danda said:


> Ill join! I have to have [CF] Danda When I go play on the server correct?


It's good if you at least use your Computer Forum username. The [CF] tags are also preferred.


----------



## russb

Applied just waiting for a yes or no.
What are tags.


----------



## Danda

You got it. Just let me know the server name and Ill join. Team Death Match are always Fun


----------



## Bartmasta

Danda said:


> You got it. Just let me know the server name and Ill join. Team Death Match are always Fun



hc s&d is the way to go


----------



## Calibretto

russb said:


> Applied just waiting for a yes or no.
> What are tags.



Tags go at the beginning of your name. They basically say what clan you are in. For example [CF] is a tag: [CF]Calibretto


----------



## N3crosis

Ooooh can't wait to finally game with you guys, I have been saving up all my money for about a year and a quarter (Oct. 2007), to buy a computer and soon, probably boxing day, I am going to get it . Although I really do hate my username, too bad I can't change it :'(


----------



## Calibretto

Update! I purchased a CoD4 server. The IP is 8.12.17.55:28960 and the password will be alpha. Add it to your Favs!

There is also a Ventrilo server. The hostname is vent6.gameservers.com, the port is 4484, and the password is alpha.


----------



## epidemik

I thought you guys merged with TDK or whatever?


----------



## PabloTeK

Some did but some have stayed as CF, if I can find my COD4 disk I'm game


----------



## Calibretto

epidemik said:


> I thought you guys merged with TDK or whatever?



It's a long story, but some decided to stick with [CF]Clan. Others (like me) decided to join TDK, but still be with the [CF]Clan.

I just want to give CF members a second chance in joining the [CF]Clan because I know there are a lot of people on here that play CoD4 but never were on the [CF]Clan.

Join Up!


----------



## meanman

The [CF]Clan has merged with =TDK= 
www.tdk-gaming.co.uk and we intend to play in ladder matches.
What Craig has done is rent a server for anyone who wants to have a fun match under the clan tag of [CF] This is a great idea for people who want to play fun matches at there own leisure.So you should give it a go.


----------



## Calibretto

meanman said:


> What Craig has done is rent a server for anyone who wants to have a fun match under the clan tag of [CF] This is a great idea for people who want to play fun matches at there own leisure.So you should give it a go.



More or less, yes. The Computer Forum basically has their own CoD4 server now  where Computer Forum members can play CoD4 with other CF members.


----------



## russb

I know i am stupid to ask but i dont know how to get on the (cf) server,please put so that this stupid pr-t can understand how to do it.cheers.


----------



## Calibretto

russb said:


> I know i am stupid to ask but i dont know how to get on the (cf) server,please put so that this stupid pr-t can understand how to do it.cheers.



No problem mate..

Get into CoD4 and select Join Game. Then click on Source at the top and keep clicking it until Favorites appears. Then select New Favorite on the right and type in this IP: 8.12.17.55

It should now appear in your favorites. The password to join is alpha.


----------



## Calibretto

Remember that there is a scheduled game on the CF server tomorrow at 5PM EST (10PM GMT) I'm not sure how many will show up, but if not many show up then I will probably have to change the time.


----------



## epidemik

Hmm, if its just sorta for the public (not for matches and stuff), why is there a pssword?
Does it get used much?
I'd paly it if people played there.


----------



## Grey410

*Count me in*

I'll stop by for a bit.  I'm not much for S&D as I prefer TMD but I'll stop in.  I'm "Superman" I'm sure you'll see me flying around.


----------



## Bartmasta

oh god I hope friendly fire is on


----------



## Calibretto

epidemik said:


> Hmm, if its just sorta for the public (not for matches and stuff), why is there a pssword?
> Does it get used much?
> I'd paly it if people played there.



It's cheaper to have a password on it. It's $0.50 extra per slot w/o a password.

I'll probably look into making it public sometime soon


----------



## epidemik

Calibretto said:


> It's cheaper to have a password on it. It's $0.50 extra per slot w/o a password.
> 
> I'll probably look into making it public sometime soon



ahh...okay. Well ill spread it around if my friends and I ever wnat to play cod4?


----------



## russb

What happened i popped on the server 5 times between 10pm&10.30pm not a soul was on there.
  Hope we get a better response next time.


----------



## Calibretto

russb said:


> What happened i popped on the server 5 times between 10pm&10.30pm not a soul was on there. Hope we get a better response next time.



Like others have said, the time might not work out. We'll probably end up changing it.

BTW, the server is now public! Once more people start using it, it will show up more often on the master server list


----------



## Bartmasta

i wouldve joined yesterday but i forgot


----------



## Calibretto

Bartmasta said:


> i wouldve joined yesterday but i forgot


BTW, I sent you an Xfire invite bart


----------



## N3crosis

I will join sometime around Christmas when I buy the rig in my sig, then I'll build it, then I'll have some fun .


----------



## Calibretto

Update: The server is down for some reason. Hopefully I can get it back up within the next few days.


----------



## Calibretto

The server is back up! The port has changed also. So the IP is now 8.12.17.55:28940.


----------



## bullzi

Joined the clan on xfire, awaiting confirmation.


----------



## russb

Sorted another time out yet Calibretto for the server.


----------



## Calibretto

russb said:


> Sorted another time out yet Calibretto for the server.



What about a time out?


----------



## russb

I was just wondering if you had sorted out a another time for us to get together for a game on your server.


----------



## Calibretto

russb said:


> I was just wondering if you had sorted out a another time for us to get together for a game on your server.


not yet, I think I'll get with Kornowski and Ramodkk to see when they're available. It seems like they're the only busy ones around here


----------



## russb

Ok mate.


----------



## Calibretto

Scheduled games will be on THURSDAY at the same time (5PM EST, 10PM GMT)

I won't be able to make it to this Thursday's game because I'll be out of town. I'll try to at least check my e-mail and get on Xfire.

Do you guys think we should have the server passworded for scheduled games? Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Calibretto

We didn't have our Thursday game session last night due to the fact that it was Christmas, but next Thursday I'll most likely be around to play with you guys, so show up!


----------



## bomberboysk

Thursday... shouldnt be too hard to make it, i havent been paying much attention to gaming since school started that i didnt even know cf merged with tdk, lol.


----------



## Kesava

Is there still a vent server up? I haven't been on it in a ages. If so, what are the details?


----------

